# An interesting project



## Augustin (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello - my name is Brennen Augustin, I am a very young composer from Canada, and have only recently tried to discuss my works and classical music with others. If you're interested, I have website that displays my current portfolio: http://augustin.bandcamp.com

I am currently writing a full orchestral piece to be performed, with several movements, entitled "the Inferno", and would appreicate any comments, criticism or questions I am more than willing to indulge you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to TC! A very young composer you say? I am a fairly young-ish composer and would be thrilled to discuss your works with you.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Is your piece at all related to Dante?


----------



## Augustin (Feb 19, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Welcome to TC! A very young composer you say? I am a fairly young-ish composer and would be thrilled to discuss your works with you.


Wonderful! I'm curious of your compisitions aswell, I'm guessing by your username they are very experimental, no?



Polednice said:


> Is your piece at all related to Dante?


Actually yes, very much so. I like to think of it as a purely auditoral adaptation or reinterpretation of the Epic.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Augustin said:


> Actually yes, very much so. I like to think of it as a purely auditoral adaptation or reinterpretation of the Epic.


Ooo fun! I'll be interested to hear it. Have you drawn any inspiration from Tchaikovsky's or Liszt's symphonic accounts?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Augustin said:


> Wonderful! I'm curious of your compisitions aswell, I'm guessing by your username they are very experimental, no?


Not _very_ experimental. You can hear some by clicking the link in my username.


----------

